# LH/scan query



## cathgreen (Dec 10, 2002)

Dear peter

i have just had a scan prior to starting IVF next month. I'm day 11 (post the first day of my period) and the doctor spotted a small follicle and predicted ovulation in 6 days time, which means that I'll ovulate on about day 17/18 of my cycle. My cycle is normally 28/29 days length so could this mean I have a luteal (post ovuation) phase problem? What is the minimum post ovulation phase please?
i've previously done a day 3 and day 21 blood test a couple of months ago and it wasn't picked up then.

Also, he saw small blobs at the neck of the womb which he said was blocked cervical mucus(!) but seen as I'd had an early miscarriage he didn't think that there was a problem with sprem getting past or production of cervical mucus from other pores. How do these blobs occur please and should can anything be done to get rid of them? 
Also (I've had a brill day so far!), he saw a very small fibroid but said it was nothing to worry about - apparently he said if you look closely enough then you'll find most people have a small fibroid, is this correct?

Thank you and Merry Xmas

catherine


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Cath,

Sorry for the delay.

Your luteal phase sounds fine. no need to worry there. The luteal phase varies from woman to woman.

Cervical mucous comes and goes, it is nothing to worry about.

Small fibroids are unimportant, only large ones need removing.

Hope this helps!

Peter



cathgreen said:


> Dear peter
> 
> i have just had a scan prior to starting IVF next month. I'm day 11 (post the first day of my period) and the doctor spotted a small follicle and predicted ovulation in 6 days time, which means that I'll ovulate on about day 17/18 of my cycle. My cycle is normally 28/29 days length so could this mean I have a luteal (post ovuation) phase problem? What is the minimum post ovulation phase please?
> i've previously done a day 3 and day 21 blood test a couple of months ago and it wasn't picked up then.
> ...


----------

